# LGB Stainz DCC



## Parkie (Mar 12, 2018)

I am new to LGB's. Looking at a Stainz model starter set for my grandson. Will it hook up to a Digitrax Zephyr Controller? If so, are there any modifications needed? Also, how old can the loco be and still have the latest electronics (model #'s helpful for used locos)?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

As it is, will run on DC only. Need a DCC installation. A Zimo MX345 would be a good choice.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Parkie said:


> I am new to LGB's. Looking at a Stainz model starter set for my grandson. Will it hook up to a Digitrax Zephyr Controller? If so, are there any modifications needed? Also, how old can the loco be and still have the latest electronics (model #'s helpful for used locos)?


I would say that most of the Stainz made including new today do not have DCC. Any large scale can be converted to DCC, some pretty easy, some much more difficult.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Older units will have 3 connections to the motor block and require teardown of the motor block to separate one connection between the motor and a track pickup.

I don't know the years this changed over. Normally you look for the DCC ready sticker.

Newer models have the 4 connection motor block and you don't need to modify the motor block, the motor and the track pickups are separate.

Read this page: https://elmassian.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=584&Itemid=713

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a LGB stainz with DCC and sound available.
Oldest Stainz has 2 wire motor blocks (original 2010 and 2020) and these were called growlers (first generation), and then the split case.
Next came the 3 wire motor blocks.
4 wire motor blocks (which is needed for DCC conversions) have a round sticker on the bottom with 6 white dots.
IF you see a silver sticker with either MZS or MTS then it is already digital.

Please note that largescale trains run best with DCC systems with more than 16 volts. The systems with the highest voltage have 24 volts DCC to the track (yes track power, not input voltage as my DC input is 30 volts and 24 to the track). Of course lower voltages are OK with slow engines, but modern engines need the higher voltage for realistic speeds. Case in point is the Acela in the next town to me runs at 160 MPH (track is rated for 165 MPH) through Mansfield, MA. 

Please note that I have rewired 2 and 3 wire motor blocks for digital operation, and installed DCC with sound and puffing smoke in the stainz. Zimo makes a small HO programmable sound decoder with a 30 volt spec and fits in the stainz, biggest issue is the speaker and it can be glued to the roof.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, I have looked for the "silver sticker with MZS or MTS"... do you have a picture of this sticker?

Trying to complete my LGB page referenced above.

Greg - 105


----------



## Parkie (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks to everyone for responses to my original question. Nice to get some hands-on input. Sounds like a huge learning curve but fun.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So there are a few situations in this hobby where stuff just plugs together, but not many if you want to be adding something that did not come from the factory.

The electrics are not all that daunting if you don't let them become that way.

Greg


----------

